
Securing Your Digital Life Like a Normal Person - JoshTriplett
https://medium.com/@mshelton/securing-your-digital-life-like-a-normal-person-a-hasty-and-incomplete-guide-56437f127425
======
JoshTriplett
This seems like a pretty comprehensive list of the things that don't require
significant configuration, and that don't trade off between comfort and
security.

Sadly, email encryption isn't yet on this list. Nor is a near-zero-
configuration encrypted backup solution (though that's as much about having
good backups as about security).

